# StoneToss gave Ethan Ralph bitch tits in his flurk



## Null (Dec 11, 2021)

This needs its own thread because it made me laugh

Exhibit A on the left. Ethan Ralph announces StoneToss will be giving him an avatar as part of his Flurk NFT sales. Notice distinct lack of bitch tits.
Exhibit B on the right. This is the final version that was delivered to Ralph and sold. *All avatars generated with this shirt also have bitch tits.* StoneToss sneakdisses Ralph and his paypigs.








Full version:


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 11, 2021)

He needs tits for all the milk he's been producing.


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 11, 2021)

Having nice tits as a male is trad.

BASED Gunt


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Dec 11, 2021)

He needs to produce milk for the reroll baby


----------



## veri (Dec 11, 2021)

i also like the mattress with no sheets in the background to allude to how ralph is too broke and lazy to buy any


----------



## Owlflaps (Dec 11, 2021)

Please make this featured. 

P l e a s e


----------



## Welcome to the Show (Dec 11, 2021)

Ethan Ralph is fat.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Dec 11, 2021)

lol wonder if he'll notice.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 11, 2021)

Imagine having bitch tits


----------



## Empresa (Dec 11, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> lol wonder if he'll notice.


I'm sure he's seething, lurking in the chat now


----------



## Fat Gay Riker (Dec 11, 2021)

The neck is noticibly fatter as well.


----------



## cistendered (Dec 11, 2021)

Since Mantsu's pregnancy has fiinally given her some tits of her own, I'm betting Ethan "borrows" her bras.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 11, 2021)

I find the new design worse. Adding more hairs and colouring them black is less subtle, though the bars on his neck are reminiscent of Ralph's upcoming jailtime.

Oh and needless to say, if you buy a Flurk you're worse than Ralph's paypigs, who at least indirectly fund our content. They look like shit. They look like they're used by pedophiles to try and groom impressionable young people, with their unnaturally cute, bug-eyed gimmick.


----------



## Kromer Merchant (Dec 11, 2021)

Why such a late thread? You commented on this a week or two ago


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 11, 2021)

I can add a banner at top and some circles/arrows pointing out the lines and shading proving the bitchtits were intentionally added, if you want... or someone can MSPaint it on their own. however


----------



## serious n00b (Dec 11, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> I can add a banner at top and some circles/arrows pointing out the lines and shading proving the bitchtits were intentionally added, if you want


whats the point


----------



## Phucket (Dec 11, 2021)

Null's just jealous he didn't get a flurk with succulent, juicy, sweaty mantitties. Imagine not having a flurk or bimonthly Vegas trips. Never has a janny been FELTED harder than this.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Dec 11, 2021)

In before we get a Flurk NFT of Null.


----------



## MysticLord (Dec 11, 2021)

Stonetoss, we need an Abby Shapiro NFT with that same shirt, or perhaps bigger and perkier.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 11, 2021)

Yeah, this is just like the kid diddler hat: Ralph thought he was being respected but it was actually a subtle insult/troll.

His is also the only one with the fat neck.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 11, 2021)

Someone zoom in and see if stonetoss hid a cryptic five foot 1 reference 



Sam Losco said:


> Yeah, this is just like the kid diddler hat: Ralph thought he was being respected but it was actually a subtle insult/troll.
> 
> His is also the only one with the fat neck.


I appreciate that Ralph's alawgs are so dedicated they risk their reputation and income just to say lol fat. This is the guntion that built this nation Ethan you Lil bitch. More ralph paranoia incoming lol


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 11, 2021)

overlay with 50% opacity to prove the bitchtits... i lined up the shoulder on our right bc he modified the relative proportions when he did the second drawing


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Dec 11, 2021)

_"Meet Ethan. Ethan has bitch tits."_
-- *GUNT CLUB*


----------



## CringeMomma (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Zanmato (Dec 11, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> whats the point


Gunt  is retarded, and so is most of his audience. The point is to make something you can post that clearly spells out that Gunt was rickrolled by Stonetoss. Gunt is on so much alcohol and meth that paranoid psychosis is only a matter of time. we intend to facilitate this process




cistendered said:


> Since Mantsu's pregnancy has fiinally given her some tits of her own, I'm betting Ethan "borrows" her bras.


impossible. both Gunt's cup size and bust size are way, way larger than afghantsu's


----------



## CringeMomma (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 11, 2021)

Ralph is on the right side of history.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Dec 11, 2021)

I like how the shirt is strangling him. His neck is spilling out.


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 11, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Someone zoom in and see if stonetoss hid a cryptic five foot 1 reference


I counted 61 individual hairs. 61 inches = 5ft 1in.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Dec 11, 2021)

For some reason it reminded me of this:



gunt trooning out when


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 11, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> I counted 61 individual hairs. 61 inches = 5ft 1in.


Also 61 minus Memphis tiiiiiiin leaves you with 51 or 5 1


----------



## Puck (Dec 11, 2021)

Why isn't anybody mentioning how incredibly fucking fat his neck is compared to other of stones drawings, that's not even subtle.


----------



## Null (Dec 11, 2021)

Puck said:


> Why isn't anybody mentioning how incredibly fucking fat his neck is compared to other of stones drawings, that's not even subtle.








						Mintable.app
					

Mintable.app - The best marketplace for artists and sellers of digital items. Private, unlimited, files on the Ethereum blockchain




					mintable.app
				







0.020% of 5000 is 1, so this is literally a hand-crafted double chin made just for Ralph.


----------



## deso2y (Dec 11, 2021)

BOOBA!


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 11, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Yeah, this is just like the kid diddler hat: Ralph thought he was being respected but it was actually a subtle insult/troll.


SPEAKING OF WHICH....


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 11, 2021)

Ralph mentioned fight club the other day. He puts Meatloaf’s bitch tits to shame


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 11, 2021)

get a load of these honkers!


Spoiler: NOTE:



get a load of dem nips!


----------



## Motherf*cker (Dec 11, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph mentioned fight club the other day. He puts Meatloaf’s bitch tits to shame


----------



## Absurdity (Dec 11, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> View attachment 2792482
> 
> I can add a banner at top and some circles/arrows pointing out the lines and shading proving the bitchtits were intentionally added, if you want... or someone can MSPaint it on their own. however


Drawing from nature here:


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Dec 11, 2021)

Aw, come on, guys, those are just beefy pecs!

Is what Ralph will try to argue.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Dec 11, 2021)

Ethan is going down the digibro path. Tranny horseman is feminizing him.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 11, 2021)

Ralph




Ralph had bitch tits


----------



## Marissa Moira (Dec 11, 2021)

All those edits of the NFT have cost stonetoss roughly 34,000 dollars.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Dec 11, 2021)

If I copy/paste this image onto my computer, do I own the Flurk NFT?

Because I'm pretty sure I own it now.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Dec 11, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> overlay with 50% opacity to prove the bitchtits... i lined up the shoulder on our right bc he modified the relative proportions when he did the second drawing
> 
> View attachment 2792553


Just make a gif of it bro.


----------



## TheBest (Dec 11, 2021)

The chin isn't fat enough, imo.


----------



## Stasi (Dec 11, 2021)

It's nawt troo! As a matter of fact, if I had to guess, it's probably YOU that has bitch tits.
- _Ethan Oliver Ralph probably _


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 11, 2021)

Absurdity said:


> Drawing from nature here:
> View attachment 2792851


Aaaaaaaaaand time to play doctor frankenstein....



Whaddya think @Sam Losco? Look like your avatar enough?

All we need now is for someone else to add a few inches below the frame so we can get a better view of the dangling gunt lobes and our twisted group project will be that much closer to perfection


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 11, 2021)

While spending such money in flavor of the month investiments is cringe, at least Stonetoss had the decency of not giving Gunt money, unlike CWC and DSP weens.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 11, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Just make a gif of it bro.


I was going to get around to that, but I can't remember how atm. It's been awhile since I've screwed with that. Anyone got a tutorial link on how to do that? gg, btw


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 11, 2021)

I was really confused when I first saw these characters and thought Shmorky had come back under a new identity to rebrand his creepy klurfs. Why do people like these things again? Did Shmorky really leave a void that needed filled?


----------



## Slobs (Dec 11, 2021)

You reckon he lactates Maker's Mark? Would love to see Gaytor's NFT sucking on Ralph's NFT's udders, for comedy reasons of course haha.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Uberpenguin (Dec 11, 2021)

Really the boobs only make the pfp marginally worse. It was kind of gay to begin with.

That said, it's very ignorant of the individuals in here to criticize Ethan Ralph for his unusually large breasts. Ethan has clearly spent a lot of time reflecting on his failures as a father in regards to his first child and decided to begin the process of stimulating his breast and nipples regularly in private so that he can produce breast milk to feed his child when May inevitably fails to do so.
Ordinarily most men would also have to take hormones to produce breast milk, but thankfully Ethan already possesses very little testosterone due to his corpulent nature and excessive alcohol abuse, so he's managed to make great progress without medical intervention.

Don't listen to these closed minded people Ethan. I for one think it's extremely brave of you to embrace your femininity and maternal instincts. I know you're struggling a lot financially, so if you ever need help purchasing breast pumping supplies I'm positive that you could contact Josh and he could set up some kind of crowdfunding arrangement.


----------



## Calefactorite (Dec 11, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> View attachment 2793084



Just needed a little extra.


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 11, 2021)

Maybe Null should consider having his NFTs be Glurks (Gunt-lurks).


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 11, 2021)

Looks like someone needs to combine all of the variations in this thread into a single image.


----------



## AutismAwareness (Dec 11, 2021)

Calefactorite said:


> Just needed a little extra.
> 
> View attachment 2793170


still missing the zidan and gator killstream sticker


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 11, 2021)

Ralph can make man-mammary man milk


----------



## veri (Dec 11, 2021)

Null said:


> Mintable.app
> 
> 
> Mintable.app - The best marketplace for artists and sellers of digital items. Private, unlimited, files on the Ethereum blockchain
> ...


1/5000, 1 inch/5foot. stonetoss is calling ralph 5’1.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Dec 11, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph mentioned fight club the other day. He puts Meatloaf’s bitch tits to shame


Already broke the first rule. He's never gonna make the cut for Project Mayhem.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 11, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> Maybe Null should consider having his NFTs be Glurks (Gunt-lurks).


very good, but the tits aren't big enough... did you see my titpost earlier?


@Uberpenguin can you post the exploitable png of gunt's head pls?


----------



## Rupert Bear (Dec 11, 2021)

Because the gunt just couldn't fit in a single NFT.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Dec 11, 2021)

Lieutenant Rasczak said:


> In before we get a Flurk NFT of Null.


fuck NFTs Null will mint some coins like they did in Rome. "Render unto Moon"


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 11, 2021)

Why is his microphone a pill


----------



## Seth MacFarlane (Dec 11, 2021)

Wow, did you know Ralph is fat and stupid?


----------



## HomerSimpson (Dec 11, 2021)

You could change the shirt and tell me that it's ethan klien and I would believe you. 

Dunno which is a bigger insult. He has bitch tits or resembles ethan klien.


----------



## Pizdec (Dec 11, 2021)

HomerSimpson said:


> You could change the shirt and tell me that it's ethan klien and I would believe you.
> 
> Dunno which is a bigger insult. He has bitch tits or resembles ethan klien.


They're both fat grifting assholes, the only difference is one likes ass, and the other climbed up to eat ass.


----------



## Scrote Hunter (Dec 12, 2021)

You're Late


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 12, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Looks like someone needs to combine all of the variations in this thread into a single image.


That made me think of something, has anyone sold an image broken down into small NFTs like a puzzle?  I bet people would buy in order to get important pieces like part of a face.


----------



## verymuchawful (Dec 12, 2021)

Ralph would probably think of a way to brag about having bitch tits. "Bigger than your girlfriend's you pedophile faggot!" "I could actually feed Xavier with these while the teet of that so-called birth giver of his has dried up!"


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 12, 2021)

Pee Cola said:


> I counted 61 individual hairs. 61 inches = 5ft 1in.


There's no way that's a _coincidence_, right?


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 12, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Looks like someone needs to combine all of the variations in this thread into a single image.


Here is a basic incorporation of the easiest to combine variants





Someone less lazy than I should try to incorporate the additions @Cucktry Roads made#

EDIT: Not so happy about the legs tbh but i couldnt really find a clear shot of his legs. someone else feel free to correct my blunder and put him in crocs


----------



## Stasi (Dec 12, 2021)

Just needs a poo smear on his thumb now and it will be perfecto


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 12, 2021)

Spud Stacker said:


> Here is a basic incorporation of the easiest to combine variants
> View attachment 2794149
> 
> Someone less lazy than I should try to incorporate the additions @Cucktry Roads made#
> ...


I think his flurk legs look alright. They remain disproportionate to the rest of his body size.





Stasi said:


> Just needs a poo smear on his thumb now and it will be perfecto


Voila.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Dec 12, 2021)

I have no idea what this feud between Null and Gunt is about but I do kind of love how absolutely petty this is. I mean that 100% unironically. There’s just something I don’t know almost wholesome and cute about Null being like “Look, they gave him bitch tits.” It’s hard to explain without sounding insulting but I guess it’s just like a harmless sort of fun jab but in the pettiest of ways and I just love it.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Dec 12, 2021)

the scraggle going all the way down the double chin is a nice touch too.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Dec 12, 2021)

Spud Stacker said:


> Here is a basic incorporation of the easiest to combine variants
> View attachment 2794149
> 
> Someone less lazy than I should try to incorporate the additions @Cucktry Roads made#
> ...


Looks perfect to me.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 12, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> I think his flurk legs look alright. They remain disproportionate to the rest of his body size.
> View attachment 2794203
> 
> Voila.
> View attachment 2794205


And now to increase the degeneracy by an extra thousand percent....



EDIT: and now exploitable



DOUBLE EDIT: what have i done....


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 12, 2021)

I think it's his gunt, not his man tits, but you're right: Stonetoss pulled a fast one on the Ralphamale.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 12, 2021)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> I think it's his gunt, not his man tits, but you're right: Stonetoss pulled a fast one on the Ralphamale.


Why clean it up for the Gunt? He's going to snake on you over any perceived slight and it's not as if the Killstream audience is big enough for anyone to get a real boost out of his exposure anymore.

Damn, does anyone have the image of the Gunt from when Ethan was filming the weigh in video before Gator told him to pull his shirt down? It looked like a pair of tits the crease was really accentuated.


----------



## Cold Steel Brand Rep (Dec 12, 2021)

NFT = Nice Fat Tits


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 12, 2021)

Spud Stacker said:


> View attachment 2794348


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Dec 12, 2021)

I thought being the only one with a girthy neck was hilarious, now he has grade A West Memphis BEWBS.

Also, Dick's hairline brings forth a chuckle.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 12, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> View attachment 2794374


We live in a society


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 12, 2021)

Spud Stacker said:


> We live in a society
> View attachment 2794407


_Face of the Enemy_​


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 12, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> _Face of the Enemy_​View attachment 2794406


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 12, 2021)

Spud Stacker said:


> View attachment 2794449


Must be fate.


----------



## Troonos (Dec 12, 2021)

Absurdity said:


> Drawing from nature here:
> View attachment 2792851


All it's missing is a "Kid Diddler" hat.


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 12, 2021)

*Gunt Adjourned!*


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm not sure which is funnier, the memes or knowing that Ethan will undoubtably read this and sperg. Don't let me down Ralph, unleash your tard rage. You're not gonna let the Kiwis outdo you with burns are you? You're getting felted Ralph.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Creep3r (Dec 12, 2021)

Spud Stacker said:


> View attachment 2794496


Beautiful. But I feel like it needs one more tugger to represent Dear Leader Null.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Dec 12, 2021)

Spud Stacker said:


> View attachment 2794496


This is outrageous, absurd and fucking stupid.

There is no way a Rope is going to hold up Ralph...and there is certainly no way a Tree Branch is going to support the weight either.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Dec 12, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> Beautiful. But I feel like it needs one more tugger to represent Dear Leader Null.


What are you talking about, that's him in the top hat. Joshua "Moneybags" Moon. He makes billions in crypto and peddles coins to the peasants.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 12, 2021)

Oh yes and since its not fair for ralph alone to have a stonetoss avatar, I am currently in the process of creating one for his darling wife, though this is simply a work in progress right now....


----------



## CringeMomma (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Rei is shit (Dec 12, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> get a load of these honkers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NOTE:
> ...



He needs to get a bra because that gunt is going to have some boob companions soon.



The Gangster Computer said:


> I think his flurk legs look alright. They remain disproportionate to the rest of his body size.
> View attachment 2794203
> 
> Voila.
> View attachment 2794205



Seeing this makes me realize that ralph must piss through his front crack. There is no way he is lifting that gunt every time he goes.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Dec 12, 2021)

I thought her losing the kid was too cliche soo... GUNTLOSS


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Dec 12, 2021)

hahahahah I own the Ethan Ralph NFT now!!


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 12, 2021)

AUUGH ill call you a fucking uber


----------



## Nod Flenders (Dec 12, 2021)

buttmunch said:


> AUUGH ill call you a fucking uber
> 
> View attachment 2794597


Perfect drawing of the relationship between The Gunt and Horseface.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 12, 2021)

buttmunch said:


> AUUGH ill call you a fucking uber
> 
> View attachment 2794597


Hmm, i like...infact I edited it into my latest one




Here is a temporary template for the top half of pantsu


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Dec 12, 2021)

Somehow I don't think this is going the way Ralph suspected. It started out good (?) and now it's all crashing down.


----------



## Slav Power (Dec 12, 2021)

Since the guntflurk was all blocky and shitty looking and it was pissing me off I decided to run it through ESRGAN and do some basic editing to make a cleaner version.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 12, 2021)

Slav Power said:


> Since the guntflurk was all blocky and shitty looking and it was pissing me off I decided to run it through ESRGAN and do some basic editing to make a cleaner version.
> 
> View attachment 2794687


Nicely done nibba, and to commemmorate your new and improved template here is a dramaticised depiction of the relationship between kiwifarms and ralph.




EDIT: and I guess it was inevitable....


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 12, 2021)

Dammit Mandrake! said:


> Somehow I don't think this is going the way Ralph suspected. It started out good (?) and now it's all crashing down.


It's hilarious if tucker offered him a permanent cohost spot he'd have to be on the look out for hidden 5 foot 1 admissions in the contract and constantly looking out for cryptic gunt drops from tucker, fucker doesn't get a break from being severely bullied


----------



## Puck (Dec 12, 2021)

Should put him in front of a police lineup height chart that shows that he's 5'1"


----------



## TheGuntinator (Dec 12, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> lol wonder if he'll notice.


He only notices when the KF tells him to notice.


Sam Losco said:


> Yeah, this is just like the kid diddler hat: Ralph thought he was being respected but it was actually a subtle insult/troll.
> 
> His is also the only one with the fat neck.


It's amazing how many Ls ralph will eat on his own if they're presented like 72oz of plain beef


----------



## donjulio (Dec 12, 2021)

do we finally have the template for Rare Gunts to accompany the Rare Gator collection?


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 12, 2021)

Puck said:


> a police lineup height chart that shows that he's 5'1"


I'm counting the hat.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 12, 2021)

_TFW the staff remember your booster seat but forget to sing you happy birthday...._


----------



## Absurdity (Dec 12, 2021)

Watching the evolution of the Ralph flurk reminds me alot of this:


----------



## buttmunch (Dec 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




...


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 12, 2021)

Absurdity said:


> Watching the evolution of the Ralph flurk reminds me alot of this:
> View attachment 2795104


The next stage of the metamorphosis-




- is close at hand!


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Dec 12, 2021)

It won't be long, by page 7 or 8, Ralph will become the Akira blob monster and scream about dopamine. Its just the natural evolution of things.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Dec 12, 2021)

I'll pay you all in winner stickers for your GNFTs. Great job everyone!


----------



## Opticana (Dec 12, 2021)

Maker's Maker's warm and tasty
Gunty Maker's please be hasty
Refreshing drink from Gunty's udders
I want Gunty's and no others
Give it give it give it now
Give me Maker's lazy sow


----------



## Absurdity (Dec 12, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> The next stage of the metamorphosis-
> View attachment 2795220
> 
> - is close at hand!
> View attachment 2795221


Although I think it's fitting how crude the initial custom glurks were, I appreciate that you really made it your own here. To add to the horror you gave him an outie. Do you have any idea how long that outie must be in order to emerge from the very pit of the gunt? It's like a gunt proboscis!


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Dec 12, 2021)

buttmunch said:


> AUUGH ill call you a fucking uber
> 
> View attachment 2794597


*ENHANCE*​


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 12, 2021)

Daddy O'Shaughnessy said:


> *ENHANCE*​
> View attachment 2795470


This legit looks like two SCPs who’ve escaped containment. Brutally disgusting.


----------



## Rabid Weasels (Dec 12, 2021)

You guys are so talented! Id like to request one where he is pointing with one or both hands hands, please.


----------



## Absurdity (Dec 12, 2021)

Daddy O'Shaughnessy said:


> *ENHANCE*​
> View attachment 2795470


Next level!


----------



## donjulio (Dec 12, 2021)

Daddy O'Shaughnessy said:


> *ENHANCE*​
> View attachment 2795470


I'm gonna need my entire fire related reaction image folder for this one.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 12, 2021)

SCP - 66666 The Hog and the Horse

*Containment Protocols*: SCP-66666-A and SCP-66666-B are to be kept in a 20'x20' containment chamber furnished to look like a stable. SCP-66666-A is to be given a computer and equipment to run his podcast, while SCP-66666-B is to be given a TV and a subscription to Crunchyroll. Every 3 weeks, both instances of SCP-66666 are to be moved to another containment chamber decorated to look like Las Vegas for 1 week in order to prevent becoming stressed out. Under no circumstances is anyone below the legal age to be brought within 100 feet of the chamber, or is any facility member to talk about anyone under the legal age within 100 feet of the chamber. Facility personnel not assigned to SCP-66666 research are required to ignore both entities of SCP - 66666 in order to prevent containment breach.

*Description: *SCP - 66666 refers to 2 entities. SCP-66666-A is a male being, commonly described as a fat, gunted pigman. SCP-66666-B is SCP-66666-A's bride and is described as a skiny, hideous horsewoman. SCP-66666-A runs a podcast that is normally hosted 2 times a day 5 days a week (unless he doesn't feel like it). On this podcast, he watches clips of popular news hosts giving their views on current events, or just simple clips of sports games. He regularly stays silent during these segments. What his podcast is known for is SCP-66666-A's strange ability to start a fight out of no where. SCP-66666-A will commonly fight with every friend or acquiesce he makes.
SCP-66666-B meanwhile just brings SCP-66666-A food and watches anime all day. Scientist Personal have not yet determined how exactly the symbiotic relationship between these two work, but it is believed that one cannot function without the other at this point.
SCP-66666-A commonly tries to pick fights with facility personnel, while SCP-66666-B encourages it. On  ██/██/20██, both instances of SCP-66666 broke out of containment after a member of the janitorial team ( Jannie Squadron Gator) made a verbal observation about SCP-66666-A's height and continued arguing with the entity. This seems to be a common occurrence.
Upon Observation, SCP-66666-A seems to get stressed easy, and it appears that gambling is the only way for it to recover its health. When gambling, SCP-66666-A likes to sit a slot machines for hours at a time until he runs out of chip. He is also known for betting on sports games and calming sitting there watching them.
When not gambling, SCP-66666-A is to be sedated with Maker's Mark whiskey and plain beef. SCP-66666-B can be sedated with fresh hay or in-season alfalfa.
*Addendum 66666/01:  *Containment Protocols updated after a member the janitorial staff got in an argument with SCP-66666-A causing both instances of SCP-66666. Both instances of SCP-66666 were quickly recontained, but not before injuring ██ MTF members.

*Addendum 66666/02: *SCP-66666-A 's health seemed to be declining for no logical reason other than stress due to the constant verbal fights it starts. After observing it's behavior before being acquired by the foundation, we have updated the containment protocols with containment plans to keep both instances of SCP-66666 healthy.
*Log*


Spoiler: Log SCP-66666-001



Dr. ████████: Wait, I seriously have to give it an exam?
*audible sigh*
Dr. ████████: Okay, fine.
*door opens*
Dr. ████████: Good morning, SCP-66666-A
SCP-66666-A: SCP-66666-A? My names actually Ethan Ralph, but everyone just calls me Ralph.
Dr. ████████:  I'm r-
SCP-66666-A: Owner and Editor of theralphretort.com and host of the killstream.
Dr. ████████: Noted. Do you know why I'm here?
SCP-66666-A: To meet the world famous man himself!
Dr. ████████: No, I'm here to do your monthly exam.
*moment of silence*
Dr. ████████: Well, you look.....healthy enough. Nothing new. The usual bedsores and stretch marks are here. Weight is....normal....
SCP-66666-A: I've lost a lost of weight, huh, doc?
Dr. ████████: You've actually gained 10 pounds since last week.
SCP-66666-A:  It's not true!
Dr. ████████: Let me grab my measuring stick. Let's see. Height is unchanged at 5'1"
SCP-66666-A:  DO I LOOK 5'1, BITCH?
*Sounds of metal objects hitting the ground fills the room for a few seconds*
Dr. ████████: SECURITY!


----------



## GuntN7 (Dec 12, 2021)

What do you mean those are bitch tits ?
You God damn aylawgs, they're *RALPHAPECS*

*RALPHAPECS, NOT BITCH TITS !!!*​*FAGGOT AYLAWGS CAN'T GROW RALPHAPECS*


----------



## AfghanBlue (Dec 13, 2021)

and a receding hairline


----------



## donjulio (Dec 13, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> SCP - 66666 The Hog and the Horse
> 
> *Containment Protocols*: SCP-66666-A and SCP-66666-B are to be kept in a 20'x20' containment chamber furnished to look like a stable. SCP-66666-A is to be given a computer and equipment to run his podcast, while SCP-66666-B is to be given a TV and a subscription to Crunchyroll. Every 3 weeks, both instances of SCP-66666 are to be moved to another containment chamber decorated to look like Las Vegas for 1 week in order to prevent becoming stressed out. Under no circumstances is anyone below the legal age to be brought within 100 feet of the chamber, or is any facility member to talk about anyone under the legal age within 100 feet of the chamber. Facility personnel not assigned to SCP-66666 research are required to ignore both entities of SCP - 66666 in order to prevent containment breach.
> 
> ...


Man I was hoping someone would do this. Fucking amazing.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 13, 2021)

I don't even have to edit this one.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 13, 2021)

Honestly if my only contribution to the gunt mythos going forwards is Ralph's yellow crocs I will die a happy man


----------



## Haesindang Park (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice bobs dear.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 13, 2021)

Daddy O'Shaughnessy said:


> *ENHANCE*​
> View attachment 2795470


you the one that did those good sargon/gunt picture hunt drawings?


Cucktry Roads said:


> SCP - 66666 The Hog and the Horse
> 
> *Containment Protocols*: SCP-66666-A and SCP-66666-B are to be kept in a 20'x20' containment chamber furnished to look like a stable. SCP-66666-A is to be given a computer and equipment to run his podcast, while SCP-66666-B is to be given a TV and a subscription to Crunchyroll. Every 3 weeks, both instances of SCP-66666 are to be moved to another containment chamber decorated to look like Las Vegas for 1 week in order to prevent becoming stressed out. Under no circumstances is anyone below the legal age to be brought within 100 feet of the chamber, or is any facility member to talk about anyone under the legal age within 100 feet of the chamber. Facility personnel not assigned to SCP-66666 research are required to ignore both entities of SCP - 66666 in order to prevent containment breach.
> 
> ...


perfect, even nailed the random aggressiveness and the more sedate odd behavior that preludes an scp becoming aggressive. reads like the puppet show one kinda. Wonder how many d class where lost in the gunt folds


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Dec 13, 2021)

Daddy O'Shaughnessy said:


> *ENHANCE*​
> View attachment 2795470



I see the modern reboot of scary stories to tell in the dark is going well


----------



## Procrastinhater (Dec 13, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> Really the boobs only make the pfp marginally worse. It was kind of gay to begin with.
> 
> That said, it's very ignorant of the individuals in here to criticize Ethan Ralph for his unusually large breasts. Ethan has clearly spent a lot of time reflecting on his failures as a father in regards to his first child and decided to begin the process of stimulating his breast and nipples regularly in private so that he can produce breast milk to feed his child when May inevitably fails to do so.
> Ordinarily most men would also have to take hormones to produce breast milk, but thankfully Ethan already possesses very little testosterone due to his corpulent nature and excessive alcohol abuse, so he's managed to make great progress without medical intervention.
> ...


The Gunt produces female hormones anyway.
Ralph doesn't need artificial ones.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 13, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> you the one that did those good sargon/gunt picture hunt drawings?
> 
> perfect, even nailed the random aggressiveness and the more sedate odd behavior that preludes an scp becoming aggressive. reads like the puppet show one kinda. Wonder how many d class where lost in the gunt folds


I used to write for SCP, but during the whole pride month Pozzed thing (Daddy Gym did a stream on it for people who don't know this story) that happened years ago, I left for RPC.  That's why I know how to write them. Then eventually stopped writing RPC cause I always wrote monsters and I realized that some of the monsters would be better off in my novels than in public domain. Plus got tired and having to deal with the begging bullshit to get people to vote to get your articles published.

I always tried to prevent death when it came to capture and containment as Both SCP and RPC suffered from what what was called Death Bloat. If you went through the mythos for both projects, a statistically impossible number of both D-class and mtf personnel were constantly being lost/sacrificed and there was no reason to be constantly contributing to it.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 13, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> I always tried to prevent death when it came to capture and containment as Both SCP and RPC suffered from what what was called Death Bloat. If you went through the mythos for both projects, a statistically impossible number of both D-class and mtf personnel were constantly being lost/sacrificed and there was no reason to be constantly contributing to it.





Spoiler: scp statistic point off topic



depends on how many exactly. maybe 1k per scp maybe  too much but you could probably scrub away a few thousand total a year. i think a few hundred thousand go missing in america yearly and alot of people dont get caught for crimes they commit, very easy way to slot in a secret org skimming a few k off the top of those. there are apparently 6k articles and many of those have few deaths to none or a few over the entire duration of the scp's containment which could be up to years iirc.


 regardless i think we can safely say gunt devours at least 1k d class a day ala the psykers at the god emperors throne.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Dec 13, 2021)

Any talented writers out there ready to tackle an opus magnum the magnitude of Shakespeare? It's an epic story of a hero and his horse, rolling into the old west city known as _Las Vegas_. There, between gambling his life savings away and eating $80 slabs of beef, he battles the fiendish Kiwi gang and their mustache twirling leader Corn Man Moon.
Will he defeat the Kiwi gang and finally marry his horse? Find out in _The Gunt, The Horse and The Ugly!_


----------



## Haint (Dec 13, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> View attachment 2792482


Is everyone involved a neckbeard?


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Dec 13, 2021)

Lifeguard Hermit said:


> I thought her losing the kid was too cliche soo... GUNTLOSS
> View attachment 2794567


----------



## JAKL II (Dec 13, 2021)

This Gunttoss thing has some serious potential. Don't waste it, this is one of those things if played right can hang on Gunt forever.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Dec 13, 2021)

I've resisted asking this every time I've checked the thread but I'm reaching the point where I have to know--what is a flurk, why does it sound so gay (or why is it called that) and why is Stonetoss' art style so shit? If this artist were to put out a depiction of me I'd be mortified because of how aesthetically unpleasant I think his work is.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Dec 13, 2021)

Criminal Stupidity said:


> I've resisted asking this every time I've checked the thread but I'm reaching the point where I have to know--what is a flurk, why does it sound so gay (or why is it called that) and why is Stonetoss' art style so shit? If this artist were to put out a depiction of me I'd be mortified because of how aesthetically unpleasant I think his work is.


A flurk is Shmorky's characters' "race" or whatever that looks very similar to Stonetoss', which is an imitation on Smurfs.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 13, 2021)

Spud Stacker said:


> Here is a temporary template for the top half of pantsu


This is great (and so is the other one), but is there an easy was that we can artistically call attention to the greasy part?


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 13, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> I don't even have to edit this one.
> View attachment 2796394


I had to.





Daddy O'Shaughnessy said:


> *ENHANCE*​
> View attachment 2795470





buttmunch said:


> View attachment 2795110
> 
> ...


Please post these on the main page @Null. These two are too beautiful to go unnoticed.


----------



## Stasi (Dec 13, 2021)

These stonetoss edits are genuinely hilarious, god bless you ayylawgs, you are a talented bunch.

Have we had a reaction from Ralph yet? Given he constantly reads the forum he has 100% seen then.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 13, 2021)

Stasi said:


> Have we had a reaction from Ralph yet?


someone said he bitched for 10 minutes about it today, but I haven't gotten that far yet. Hopefully some intrepid autist will DL, clip and post ITT


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 13, 2021)

Ralph and May just turning into joy mutants over here.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 13, 2021)

Probably too esoteric but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 14, 2021)

Ethan Ralph has never been with a woman whose tits were bigger than his. His areolas are the size of dinner plates (real ones, not the 8” paper plates Ralph considers the “good Chinette”).


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 14, 2021)

these replies are all so good. i love all of you. yes homo


----------



## Verxis (Dec 14, 2021)

Okay, are the shitted pants extra, or is that part of the nft?


----------



## Pixy (Dec 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Someone zoom in and see if stonetoss hid a cryptic five foot 1 reference


There's definitely a hidden amogus somewhere.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 14, 2021)

ok tell me how much this sux. hopefully daddy null will approve






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 14, 2021)

All hail his ascended form! Ralphtoss!











						Zardoz Opening Music Main Titles
					

Z A R D O ZMunrow and his Early Music Consort of London"Beethoven's 7th"If you know of an official soundtrack release please contact me- Royal Concertgebouw ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 14, 2021)

Enjoying the comics.


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 14, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> All hail his ascended form! Ralphtoss!
> View attachment 2799638
> 
> 
> ...


Had a friend help me out to truly make it glisten.


----------



## veri (Dec 14, 2021)

hey guys i traced over the gunt flurk to make it a bit higher resolution and the line size should match more now in edits


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 14, 2021)

Ralph no longer wants his Flurk since everyone made fun of him for it. 

Tweet | Archive 

I hope they balloon in value now that he's sold it. Also a windfall like this could mean Vegas trip #5.


----------



## veri (Dec 14, 2021)

@Null how could you do this josh


----------



## Bepis (Dec 14, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph no longer wants his Flurk since everyone made fun of him for it.
> View attachment 2801665
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> I hope they balloon in value now that he's sold it. Also a windfall like this could mean Vegas trip #5.


As of right now 2.5 ETH is $9587.33 (US). Vegas 5 incoming baby! Ralph should get the gunt hollowed out to show off his wealth. Get a little gas tank style nozzle there to pour Maker's Mark in for storage.


----------



## Null (Dec 15, 2021)

May the bitchtits serve their new master well


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 15, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph no longer wants his Flurk since everyone made fun of him for it.
> View attachment 2801665
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> I hope they balloon in value now that he's sold it. Also a windfall like this could mean Vegas trip #5.


May: Wow Ralph, does that mean I can afford clothes and nappies for our impending firstborn?
May: Or a dinner not consisting of saw dust and lemon wheels?
May: ...Ralph?

Meanwhile, in a tourist trap somewhere in America:


----------



## Uberpenguin (Dec 15, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph no longer wants his Flurk since everyone made fun of him for it.
> View attachment 2801665
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> I hope they balloon in value now that he's sold it. Also a windfall like this could mean Vegas trip #5.


Good god, I've seen lab rats less predictable than Ralph.

Wow, almost $10k! That's a very impressive sum of pretend money you got from your pretend buyer there, my man! Sadly last I checked debt collectors stopped accepting make believe cash a few years back, so I don't know if it'll help in your situation.

Ralph's life just keeps getting more depressing. Imagine being the kind of person who thinks it's reasonable to make up and tweet a story about getting paid thousands of dollars in cryptocurrency for your pfp to cover for the fact that your feelings were hurt by a bunch of anonymous weirdos making dumb art on a forum. Sad.


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 15, 2021)

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Dec 15, 2021)

nibbas still be thinking it's about the art and not the magic money behind it. Nobody would buy it just because it's a cartoon of yourself. It could've been a pic of two dogs fucking and it still would've sold if the crypto price was good


----------



## Null (Dec 15, 2021)

lol


----------



## Near (Dec 15, 2021)

Another L for Ralph


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 15, 2021)

Near said:


> Another L for Ralph


Didn't the fat & useless cunt just get paid almost $10K for his stupid flurk NFT?


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Dec 15, 2021)

I'd love to bet something that Ralph loses his Checkmark within the next 6 Months.

Also that he removed the Flurk is the biggest L he could have taken when it comes to "his sector"


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 15, 2021)

Bepis said:


> As of right now 2.5 ETH is $9587.33 (US). Vegas 5 incoming baby! Ralph should get the gunt hollowed out to show off his wealth. Get a little gas tank style nozzle there to pour Maker's Mark in for storage.


He should take the money and get liposuction and a tummy tuck. That said, walking around with a 50+ pound apron of fat swinging from his torso is winning him humiliation and an early death, so I’m glad he’s going to lose all the money in Vegas instead. 

Also lol at thinking $10k is some life-changing amount of money. Wigger trash gonna wigger trash.


----------



## Zanmato (Dec 15, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> He should take the money and get liposuction...


yeah that, or


*PROPER FUCKING LEGAL REPRESENTATION*​


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 15, 2021)

Zanmato said:


> yeah that, or
> 
> 
> *PROPER FUCKING LEGAL REPRESENTATION*​


Retainers for decent lawyers are not cheap. His $10k might get him a month if he’s lucky.


----------



## Leave_Fargut (Dec 15, 2021)

It is kind of funny that it was this easy to get him to remove it as his profile picture


----------



## Null (Dec 15, 2021)

Leave_Fargut said:


> It is kind of funny that it was this easy to get him to remove it as his profile picture


But no matter how much we bully him, he will never take care of his children.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Dec 15, 2021)

Bet the Vegas casino's he frequented saw the Tweet and know their paypiggy is on his way back.


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 15, 2021)

Zeva_Adom said:


> I'd love to bet something that Ralph loses his Checkmark within the next 6 Months.
> 
> Also that he removed the Flurk is the biggest L he could have taken when it comes to "his sector"


The answer is when Ralph loses his checkmark. My guess that the new pajeet CEO will go scorched Earth on his ass some time in the next year. Ralph would lose his shit when that happens.


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 15, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> hey guys i traced over the gunt flurk to make it a bit higher resolution and the line size should match more now in edits
> View attachment 2801292


@Spud Stacker's croc legacy is done...


----------



## Spud Stacker (Dec 15, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> @Spud Stacker's croc legacy is done...







_Da pain wont end luigi _


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Dec 15, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Also lol at thinking $10k is some life-changing amount of money. Wigger trash gonna wigger trash.


It could be.. unless you have a gunt, you're a mental and physical midget that's riding a horse straight to jail.

God the decisions these idiots make.. If ralph had taken his windfall he could have done something smart like get a duplex. Owning something and building your life, that's winning dude not winning 300 bucks in Vegas. We also notice you never post the loses, They must outshine the wins. True winners bear all.

I have to constantly remind myself that intelligence has not been evenly distributed when it comes to life.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Dec 15, 2021)

I have it from an inside source (his micro penis) that the $10K is going to his commissary.


----------



## Scrote Hunter (Dec 15, 2021)

Null said:


> May the bitchtits serve their new master well















*THE RALPHAMALE WINS AGAIN, JOSHUA CONNER TROON!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 15, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen said:


> I have it from an inside source (his micro penis) that the $10K is going to his commissary.


Ethan’s looking forward to prison because instead of Meigh’s shitty cooking, he’ll get to eat prison cafeteria food. His favorite dish is the mashed potatoes that six felons jerk off into before serving.


----------



## byuu (Dec 15, 2021)

100 plain steaks for Ralph!
Pizza boys on suicide watch.


----------



## Bepis (Dec 15, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> He should take the money and get liposuction and a tummy tuck. That said, walking around with a 50+ pound apron of fat swinging from his torso is winning him humiliation and an early death, so I’m glad he’s going to lose all the money in Vegas instead.
> 
> Also lol at thinking $10k is some life-changing amount of money. Wigger trash gonna wigger trash.


It's entirely possible Ralph thinks $10k is a year of wages for the average person. He does seem to think $1700 is more than a month's wages, so it makes sense.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 15, 2021)

Bepis said:


> It's entirely possible Ralph thinks $10k is a year of wages for the average person. He does seem to think $1700 is more than a month's wages, so it makes sense.


This from the imbecile who considers himself a savior of the white race. Wigger rich is so much more pathetic — and unsympathetic— than nigger rich.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 15, 2021)

IamnottheNSA said:


> trooning out when


Pantsu with CwC voice: AM WORKIN ON IT!


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 15, 2021)

Scrote Hunter said:


> View attachment 2802488
> 
> View attachment 2802494
> 
> ...


I think Null was planning to launch his own NFT in direct competition with the Ralphamale in hopes his would sell for much higher.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Dec 15, 2021)

After being reached for comment, Ethan Ralph stated,



> I asked him to put the titties in, because I enjoy a good joke.



It should be noted that his eyes were redder than usual, and his jowls were wet with tears.  Or semen.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Dec 15, 2021)

Daddy O'Shaughnessy said:


> *ENHANCE*​
> View attachment 2795470


Thank you for the inspiration and nightmares.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Dec 15, 2021)

I need this ancient Chinese secret to making ridiculous sums of money. It clearly isn't intelligence, look at the way they spend it. 10 grand for a NFT of some shitty looking doodle. You could take that money and buy bags of cheeseburgers from McDonalds, hand them out to the homeless, spread some Christmas cheer and still have $9,000. Who the fuck spends that kind of money on a cartoon drawing? I'm honestly at a loss for words.


----------



## Scrote Hunter (Dec 15, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> I think Null was planning to launch his own NFT in direct competition with the Ralphamale in hopes his would sell for much higher.


hope in one hand. rope in another.


----------



## Cherenkovblue (Dec 15, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> All hail his ascended form! Ralphtoss!
> View attachment 2799638
> 
> 
> ...


_"...for the Kiwi milks lulz, and makes new keks, and poisons the net with a plague of sneeds, as once it was. But the Gunt shoots itself in the foot, and purifies the net of the filth of sneeds. Now, go forth and SHILL!"_


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 16, 2021)

Captain Chromosome said:


> Thank you for the inspiration and nightmares.
> 
> View attachment 2803895



 Mūtaveras tue bēstia turpis

Mūtavisse tuī fuit at diu ut


----------



## Siberian Khatru (Dec 16, 2021)

Captain Chromosome said:


> Thank you for the inspiration and nightmares.
> 
> View attachment 2803895


I want more of this Junji Ito May


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 16, 2021)

Captain Chromosome said:


> Thank you for the inspiration and nightmares.
> 
> View attachment 2803895


Is this that thing they call love?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 16, 2021)

UCantCCPMe said:


> I need this ancient Chinese secret to making ridiculous sums of money. It clearly isn't intelligence, look at the way they spend it. 10 grand for a NFT of some shitty looking doodle. You could take that money and buy bags of cheeseburgers from McDonalds, hand them out to the homeless, spread some Christmas cheer and still have $9,000. Who the fuck spends that kind of money on a cartoon drawing? I'm honestly at a loss for words.


its either all money laundering or there just exists people who are complete and utter retards who can only be pandered to by other complete and utter retards. you need to be so braindead to "succeed" that youd waste the profits to lose you money in the long term anyway. catch 22 of mental retardation


----------



## CryptoHermit (Dec 16, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> its either all money laundering or there just exists people who are complete and utter retards who can only be pandered to by other complete and utter retards. you need to be so braindead to "succeed" that youd waste the profits to lose you money in the long term anyway. catch 22 of mental retardation


The real winners are the people who rip random memes and photos to mint as NFTs to just shit it out on marketplaces. Even if you sell it for less than 0.1 BNB or 0.01 ETH, hey it's easy money. \(Q_Q)/


----------



## veri (Dec 16, 2021)

idk if anyone’s mentionedthis yet but probably one of the reasons someone bought ralphs nft in particular is for the rarity, if i remember correctly his is the only one with bitchtits and a double chin


----------



## Creep3r (Dec 16, 2021)

Spud Stacker said:


> _Da pain wont end luigi _


_I am grateful..._


			https://youtu.be/vZa0Yh6e7dw?t=175


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Dec 16, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> _I am grateful..._
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/vZa0Yh6e7dw?t=175
> ...


The crocs really sells it.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Dec 17, 2021)

The Gangster Computer said:


> _I am grateful..._
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/vZa0Yh6e7dw?t=175
> ...



PERFECT


----------



## blazeaster (Dec 18, 2021)

Almost all stonetoss comics can be altered with gunty


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 19, 2021)

blazeaster said:


> Almost all stonetoss comics can be altered with gunty
> 
> View attachment 2811513
> 
> ...


GuntToss


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 20, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> idk if anyone’s mentionedthis yet but probably one of the reasons someone bought ralphs nft in particular is for the rarity, if i remember correctly his is the only one with bitchtits and a double chin


See gunt we told you your hilarious fatty body was monetizable, if you're going to try and hotdogs and make yourself front and center of what's supposed to be a freak show go all out and at least make bank getting shat on


----------



## State Champ (Dec 20, 2021)

Are there any crypto nerds that can find out what the other flurks are selling for? How does 2.5 eth compare as far as high, low, and avg sale?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 21, 2021)

blazeaster said:


> Almost all stonetoss comics can be altered with gunty
> 
> View attachment 2811513
> 
> ...



GuntNFT_mirrored.png







Someone needs to make a stonetoss.TTF.


----------



## blazeaster (Dec 23, 2021)

More Gunther Toss


----------

